# 2 Nic's, 2 Gateways - Limited FreeBSD knowledge



## photomanliny (Sep 25, 2013)

First I am NO expert. I do basics with FreeBSD. I do appreciate the expertise I see in here.

What I am trying to do is have two NICs in one machine, one connects to my "behind the NAT" network with a static IP. The other connects to the router itself with a static IP. I can set both NICs up, however the defaultrouter statement in the rc.conf prevents one of the NICs from seeing its appropriate network. Yes, I know it can be done, but I am getting lost in the "technical" jargon. 

Here is my rc.conf lines

```
ifconfig_sis0=" inet [I]A.B.C[/I].138 netmask 255.255.255.248"
defaultrouter="[I]A.B.C[/I].137"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.252 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
```
Obviously I changed the A,B and C.

Now I understand that the second defaultrouter line eliminates the sis0 network's gateway and thus make that network non-functional. My question is, what lines do I need in this file to make this desired configuration work and have two NICs with two gateways?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2013)

Set your default gateway to whatever your ISP told you to use. You don't need one for the 192.168.1.0/24 network because it's a so-called "directly connected" network, i.e. the route to 192.168.1.0/24 is implied because you have an interface in that network.

If traffic needs to be routed you need to enable routing, add this to your rc.conf:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```


----------



## photomanliny (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. My goal is that I want to use the 192.168.1.0/24 network for FTP, SSH, etc. I want the A.B.C.138 network for the world to see the HTTP and not have access to the FTP, SSH, etc. Do I need to enable routing?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Sep 25, 2013)

Put this in your /etc/rc.conf for network configuration


```
gateway_enable="YES"
ifconfig_sis0=" inet A.B.C.138 netmask 255.255.255.248"
defaultrouter="A.B.C.137"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.252 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

and your gateway will be able to communicate with your LAN hosts and your LAN hosts and gateway will be able to communicate with the rest of he world.


Note: Your LAN hosts have to have 192.168.1.252 as their gateway.


----------



## photomanliny (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I managed to use your advice to get everything to where I wanted it to be.


----------

